# jungle corns



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi i have a lovely male ghost stripe corn but his mate wont be ready til 2010 so i was thinking of getting a nice cali king female and making some jungles as stated i have a ghost stripe so what cali would you recommend to go with him

thanks mark


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I would be careful personally with that - you'll need to find him a Cali female who is SMALLER than he is so she's less likely to try to eat him - and preferably a female that has already been used to produce Jungle Hybrids without needing to be tricked into breeding (presenting each animal with an opposite-sex member of their OWN species, then switching them around just before the actual lock up). 

You won't get anything other than "Jungle Hybrid het cornsnake Anery, Hypo and Stripe" in the first generation (unless your king is het or visual albino AND your Ghost is het Amel).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Hi i have a lovely male ghost stripe corn but his mate wont be ready til 2010 so i was thinking of getting a nice cali king female and making some jungles as stated i have a ghost stripe so what cali would you recommend to go with him
> 
> thanks mark


To make jungles from scrach you really need 4 snakes,2 corns M+FM,and 2 cali king M+FM,they are not very likly to breed of there own will.You need to trick them into breeding by putting the 2 corns together and the 2 cali's together at the same time.And just as there about to get jiggy with it swap the two male or females over.If you just put a corn in with a cali,the cali will most likly take the corn as dinner.But a cali work up by sex on the brain is less likly to eat a non cali snake species being caght up in the moment.


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

this method seems to work best,right before the act,switch them over 

get your mind clear on why you want to mix,producing hybrid snakes on a whim probs isnt a good idea.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Just to add also; Aren't jungle corns genetically sterile ? 
So any further breeding would be impossible.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, jungle hybrids are fully fertile - with other jungle hybrids, with kings and with corns.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> No, jungle hybrids are fully fertile - with other jungle hybrids, with kings and with corns.


 
Not sounding rude, but I didn't fully understand your answer Ssthisto sorry LOL.

This is text from a site that I'll put a link to as I have read elsewhere too that jungle corn snakes are sterile. What do you think ?


*Jungle* corns are hybrids using the corn snake and California Kingsnake

. These show extreme pattern variations taking markings from both parents -- sometimes looking very similar to one parent or the other. However, as a hybrid of different species, these attractive snakes are *typically sterile.*


Corn Snake


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Greedy-Gecho7 said:


> Not sounding rude, but I didn't fully understand your answer Ssthisto sorry LOL.
> 
> This is text from a site that I'll put a link to as I have read elsewhere too that jungle corn snakes are sterile. What do you think ?


They're factually incorrect.

It is quite possible to breed Jungle Hybrids with the parent species or with other Jungles although they may have REDUCED fertility.

As far as it goes, they may be going by an older definition of "hybrid" and hybrids between species are traditionally assumed to be infertile. In practice this is not always true! Wikipedia actually specifically mentions that they are not sterile at all; I've seen photos of second-generation animals myself; many of the second+ generation hybrids look very corn-like.


----------

